
Show HN: Fselect – CLI tool to search files with SQL-like queries (made in Rust) - jhspetersson
https://github.com/jhspetersson/fselect
======
IgorrrR
Oh, like this one. The only inconvenience I met with the tool is that when you
are on Linux, it's better to conclude all parameters into one parameter string
to prevent glob expansion and other side effects from the shell. Or use an
alternative syntax.

~~~
jhspetersson
Yes, and parentheses can be tricky as well. Shell is full of dangers.

